# 525mag vs. Abu 6500



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I got these pics from Neil Mackellow, A.K.A. Black Beard. Although the pics address fishing more than casting, I thought I would share. 

Here's BB in his own words:


> The first pic shows a 6500 filling from a full 525. The 6500 is full and there is still an amount of line left on the 525.
> 
> The second is pretty much self explainatory. BB


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

great idea, now i have a use for my 525. a line storage unit for my 6500's.
charlie


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

love my 6500 ct but my avet mxl holds 360/20 of line and the penn 525mag holds 275/15. but not to put down a mag 525 because i will be buying one soon.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm about fishing and not looks, Its the 525 all the way. More line and more @ss. And I think its a pretty good casting reel. Don't get me wrong the Abu's are nice and excellent product but I'll stick with the bigger gears.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> great idea, now i have a use for my 525. a line storage unit for my 6500's.
> charlie


Good, you just might need it.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

has anybody tried the avet mxl? sweet reel!! has lot's of ba!!s and cast's great! Holds tons of line.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

slimedog said:


> has anybody tried the avet mxl? sweet reel!! has lot's of ba!!s and cast's great! Holds tons of line.


And every foot of line will add to the braking you will have to apply!

I have seen the following a dozen times:

'Apart from big rays and sharks there is not a lot out there that a 525 loaded with 17lb Tritanium Plus will not bring ashore,'

535 Size reels are great if you need to use a lot of say 30lb line, but why would you need 30lb line when fishing for stripers?

I was with three guys who all caught 47in plus redfish on 6500/525 with 15lb or 17lb line 
and the Va striper tournament was won with a surf caught fish of 58lb 13oz, caught on either 15lb or 18 lb line, not positive which and I was there when it was weighed. So will someone please tell me why you would need to use 30lb line unless they are fishing in very, very rough ground????? 

Just interested in why you would deliberatly handicap your casting potential buy having twice as much line on the reel than you could ever cast off??? BB


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Black Beard is right ...the only time I DONT use my 525's is when Im Cobia fishing, then I'll bring out the 7500. Great little reels.

30# line for Stripers?  

Adam


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I cast the same distance with 275 yards or 360 yards on a spool. I am casting impaird. 

Who use's 30lb line? I never said i did.

It's nice to have the line in case something goes wrong and you have to peel off some line (backlash or breakoff on rocks).

It sucks to have too go home because you have no line on your reel.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Um, I think that's why there is a spool of line in the truck. If you blow up and I am there I would give ya some line so you could blow it up again. If ya did that maybe I wouldn't be as kind a second time.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> And every foot of line will add to the braking you will have to apply!
> Just interested in why you would deliberatly handicap your casting potential buy having twice as much line on the reel than you could ever cast off??? BB


Hey BB, Not sure I get what you mean here, I use as light a line as possible. 14# and 12# respectivly. So am I hampering my casting ability by having more of a smaller dia. line or does this only apply to larger dia. lines? I would think the later, Dont most distance guys use smaller dia.?
I do run17# tritanium on my 525 during redfish season for abrasion resistance and I do lose a little distance over the 14#. See why ya got me all confused?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

My original comment was questioning the use of reels larger than the 6500/525 for Stripers. Big reel more and heavier line means you are compromising your casting distance.

I too use 14 and 17lb T+ also and you do notice a reduction in distance with the 17 - BB


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

appreciate your kindness there, longcast.  

Sounds like your a hell of a guy.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*525 Mag vs. Abu 6500*

I much prefer the 525 Mag as a fishing reel. Barty, I think you bought, second or third hand, the last 6500 I owned -- the orange Florida Surf that Frosty had modified.

I always carry a spare 525 loaded with 17# Tritanium to the beach in the event one of the others has a blow up. My Avet SX is also an acceptable substitute.

This time last year BB we were casting for Pompano with Roger down Ponce Inlet way. Like to do it again.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> My original comment was questioning the use of reels larger than the 6500/525 for Stripers. Big reel more and heavier line means you are compromising your casting distance.


Thats what I thought, Thanks for clarifying 
Hey JR, Ihave since passed that reel back into circulation,and replaced it with one BNIB from a P&S'r outta NC. See ya Tonight!


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats when you go to the avet sx model 375yrds16 lb magged Very sweet has it all !!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO The main gear and the drag system is just out and out hands down better in the 525 then the 6500.. Believe it or not the penn has a bigger main gear than a slsh 30 .. I get 301 yrds of 15 on her and she serves me well.. Have yet to get dumped on a fish with it... 525 just a better fishing reel ... I've got nothing against Avets but I believe they should make them right @ the factory and we shouldn't have to monkey with them with mags.. Not a fan of the preset drags either, I like to adjust as I go sometimes.. and ya can't bump a star drag but have seen people bump the lever drag in the heat of a fight and loose a fish.. JMHO.. JAM


----------

